
Show HN: Control your MacBook lights using Swift - maxmouchet
https://github.com/maxmouchet/LightKit
======
cprayingmantis
This would be awesome if could model brightness around heat decay. Think about
it, each keyboard press adds would add a small amount of "heat" making the
keys brighter and brighter as you used them and eventually topping out at a
certain point. Then when you stop typing have it dim according to a heat decay
function... Might have to try this myself.

------
drusepth
This looks really awesome. Does Mac OS provide (unofficial?) libraries for
interacting with these lights? I wonder how hard it is to get something like
this working on other laptops.

